# Xfce und gpa

## fuchur

Hi,

Wenn ich im xfce4-settings-manager unter "Sitzung und Startverhalten" -> Fortgeschritten "Laufzeitumgebung für Gnome beim Starten laden" auswähle

und mich aus und wider einlogge in xfce kann ich gpa nicht mehr starten bzw. ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Die GPGME-Biblotheck gab eine unerwartete Fehlermeldung zurück:
> 
> Nicht unterstütztes Zertifikat

  und die Schlüssel werden nicht mehr angezeigt. Funktioniert das bei euch oder ist das ein Bug?

Danke.

MfG

----------

## kurisu

Zwar kann ich bei der Behebung des Problems nicht behilflich sein, jedoch lässt sich dies auf meinem System unmittelbar reproduzieren. Erfährt man denn spürbare Nachteile, wenn besagte Checkbox nicht ausgewählt wird aber dennoch Gnome-Programme in Verwendung sind?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *kurisu wrote:*   

> Zwar kann ich bei der Behebung des Problems nicht behilflich sein, jedoch lässt sich dies auf meinem System unmittelbar reproduzieren. Erfährt man denn spürbare Nachteile, wenn besagte Checkbox nicht ausgewählt wird aber dennoch Gnome-Programme in Verwendung sind?

 

Sorry für den späten replay, aber ich war gerade dabei xfce komplett bei mir in gentoo einzurichten. Wenn die Checkbox nicht aktiviert ist kannst du unter

xfce nicht den gnome-keyring benutzen. Das heißt wenn du gnome-keyring nicht kennen solltest dieser kann deine Passwörter verwalte/speicher

wenn du das möchtest (gpp ssh sftp usw.) vom Mailprogrammen und anderen. Muss das dann Morgen mal unter Debian/Mint testen ob das da funktioniert

und nur ein gentoo bug ist.

MfG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

So, unter debian testing ist das auch, scheint also ein generelles Problem zu sein, nur mal so zu Info.

MfG

----------

## kurisu

Zwar habe ich gnome-keyring als Abhängigkeit von git und subversion in meinem System, jedoch verwende ich es nicht. Einen recht schlanken Xfce-Desktop fahrend ohne die jeweiligen Checkboxen für Gnome oder KDE aktiviert zu haben, wäre mir das Problem ohne Deinen Beitrag also gar nicht aufgefallen. Hinsichtlich Passwortverwaltung im weiteren Sinne verwende ich lediglich den GPG-Agent, der auch so tadellos funktioniert. Dennoch danke für den Hinweis.

----------

